# Adapter for my sink faucet for fills?



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

I am going to Lowes to see if they have an adapter that will allow me to put a garden hose onto my sink faucet so that I can refill my 60G with less effort. I know that I can buy a Python for 30-50 bucks but if I can get an adapter for 5 bucks and use my hose, it's money saved for Rainbows! (yep, getting 12 and no more)

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

They sell those adapters, used for lots of things mostly for filling water beds back in the day. You don't however get the siphon/gravel cleaner that comes with the python. I think wallmart carries a faucet siphon/fill that's cheaper than the python.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I enjoy mine..I think mine is made from Aqueon.. its just like the Python. LOVE IT. Changing water in the tank went from 30min (and messy) to 5 minutes. Its easy peasy now.. Definitely worth the money if you have a larger tank.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got a Lee's super pump w/ adapter in package here, I got em and never used em, PM me if you are interested, $10 shipped.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, it worked OK although by the time I got a new coil hose, the adapter and a restrictor nozzle, I spent 26 bucks. Could have got a Aqueon thing for that. Oh well. I put 15 gallons in my 60 in about ten minutes, just keeping the flow rate down enough to avoid gravel scatter. Kinda cool though, I siphon the water out the back door and put it back in via the hose. Bucket free at last, at last!

It was a trick to get the temp right but it always is. I am still showing zero chlorine from my tap water which is nice but I still use prime, just in case something changes. If y'all want some of this fine Memphis water, just let me know and I'll ship you some! ;-)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That is the way I do it...siphon out the back door, refill from the sink. The only reason I refill from the sink is it's too cold for the outdoor hose.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I've always been worried about refilling right from the faucet. Maybe I will try that tonight. def be a lot easier than buckets.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just be careful with the type of hose you got, some of them are treated.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I only use the camp/RV white hose w/ the blue stripe, its made for potable water uses only.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> I've always been worried about refilling right from the faucet. Maybe I will try that tonight. def be a lot easier than buckets.


Yeah well, you may as well get used to it if you're looking at tanks in the 125g range.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I got a python faucet siphon with the 37G tall tank I got off craig's list. Just haven't used it to refill a tank yet, do you add the conditioner first then fill or fill then add the conditioner? i've marked out 2 5G buckets with 1G lines so I can remove specific ammounts or water and mark the tank with 5G 10G etc.

Just want to make sure I don't cause trouble with my fish whom have been so far happy.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't have the need for conditioners, but when I thought I did I just put it in first. The conditioners react to the chlorine/chlorimines as they enter the tank. Some people are real particular about that process, but it is nearly impossible to do that with larger tanks.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I remove the water, than add conditioner, then add new water.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks! I was worried the conditioners full strenght into the tank would cause the fish stress/harm. I will be trying this over the weekend for sure!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When you use python and fill from the sink its best to treat for whole tank then add your water. If your using prime it won't hurt the fish.


----------

